# ARC swirly Tank rb26



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys, looking for this tank. Will pay a good money for it.

Thanks guys
















Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I sold mine which was brand new a couple of months ago 

very hard to find now 

went for £900 from memory


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

What's the purpose of it?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Removes bubbles from coolant.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Very rare item.
Also known as breather tank.
Helps reduce bubbles and excess pressure. 

The guy you took the first picture from, I think he has one on sale.


----------

